# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Giao lưu > Thể thao 24/7 >  Rooney bỗng dưng... hết hói trong game FIFA 2012

## mewxu

Các nhà sản xuất trò chơi FIFA đã rất nhanh nhạy trong việc “chỉnh sửa” nhan sắc cho ngôi sao MU. Tháng 6 vừa qua, Rooney đã bỏ tới 10.000 bảng ( hơn 300 triệu VNĐ) để đi cấy lại mái tóc bị hói. Khổ nỗi, dù đã bỏ thời gian và tiền bạc để tân trang “góc con người” nhưng chân sút hàng đầu của MU vẫn không thể mọc nhiều tóc hơn là bao.  Hình ảnh Rooney trong FIFA 2012 Rooney thất vọng thấy rõ, đặc biệt là khi nhận được không ít lời trêu chọc từ các đồng đội qua mạng Twitter. Dẫu vậy, mới đây “gã Shrek” đã được hãng EA Sports an ủi với hình ảnh hoàn toàn mới của anh trong phiên bản FIFA 2012.  R10 trong trận đấu chia tay Paul Scholes Ngoài các chỉ số kỹ thuật, thay đổi lớn nhất của Rooney chính là ngoại hình. Nếu như ở phiên bản cũ, Rooney là một gã hói đích thực thì giờ đây anh đã có một quả đầu khá đẹp với phần mái gọn gàng và nhiều tóc hơn hẳn.  “Gã Shrek” vẫn đang rầu lòng vì mái tóc hói Giám đốc tạo hình FIFA 2012 của EA Sports cho biết: “Chúng tôi luôn luôn cố gắng tạo ra những hình ảnh chân thực nhất và cập nhật một cách nhanh nhất của các cầu thủ.” Dù sao thì hình ảnh mới này cũng là chút an ủi với ngôi sao 25 tuổi. Tin liên quan: diem san dai hoc cao dang nam 2011 diem san dai hoc cao dang 2011 xem diem san dh nam 2011 diem san cao dang 2011 diem san nam 2011 diem san cao dang

----------

